# Gillo G2 weight question



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

All,

A new-to-archery friend of mine picked up a new G2 in past couple weeks to use to shoot barebow. Based on seeing other Gillo bows, and partially based on my recommendation, he also snagged the 400 gram aluminum weight 'kit'. (http://www.lancasterarchery.com/gillo-aluminum-barebow-weight-kit.html#fullDescription)

In the process of getting smart on his new toy, he noticed words in the owners sheet that says that the G2 is not compatible with the "Heavy" BB weight due to something related to fasteners.

Anyone know if the warning applies to the alum weight he bought or is it just tied to the mondo-heavy 830 gram Brass weight?

Thanks!


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

The concern is that there is no milled out portion on the riser for the block weight; this means that all the dynamic forces that will shock/stress the weight are transferred to the four little hex bolts holding the block in place. 

On the G1, the area for the block weight is milled out a few mm so there is a close tolerance fit 'slot' that the weight block fits in. This adds a 'wall' around the weight to create support during any shock forces, so that the bolts don't have to sustain all the force.

With that said, there are members here that *have *used the medium and light weight blocks on G2 risers with success. Use Loctite or check the fastening bolts regularly though, as a simple precaution.

Cheers,
E.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I use the brass weight on mine. The stainless steel weight is the one specifically not recommended for the G2.


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

Elmosaurus said:


> The concern is that there is no milled out portion on the riser for the block weight; this means that all the dynamic forces that will shock/stress the weight are transferred to the four little hex bolts holding the block in place.
> 
> On the G1, the area for the block weight is milled out a few mm so there is a close tolerance fit 'slot' that the weight block fits in. This adds a 'wall' around the weight to create support during any shock forces, so that the bolts don't have to sustain all the force.
> 
> ...


Explanation above is almost perfect. Pictures below better show the difference between G1 and G2:















GQ-25 also have the support for heavier weights :









We do not suggest to use weights heavier than G01-BW-02-ASA (580 g approx) on G2 because of the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I had a friend make a set of one piece weights for my G2 in four different lengths, ranging from .75" long (2.5oz each) to 1.5" long (5oz each). The other two sets are 1" and 1.25". This allows me to arrange the weights in different locations to change the feel of the bow.


----------



## starleys (Aug 14, 2017)

No need to be concerned as the aluminum block is only 400 grams. I personally plan to get an aluminum outside with steel center at 590 grams. Unfortunately it means ordering internationally as US does not give complete support. May call Lancaster Archery to special order. 

I can also add up to 180 grams in disk weights which does not count as part of the block cover weight. Seems plenty. 770 grams total is 1.70 lbs additional weight.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

starleys said:


> No need to be concerned as the aluminum block is only 400 grams. I personally plan to get an aluminum outside with steel center at 590 grams. Unfortunately it means ordering internationally as US does not give complete support. May call Lancaster Archery to special order.
> 
> I can also add up to 180 grams in disk weights which does not count as part of the block cover weight. Seems plenty. 770 grams total is 1.70 lbs additional weight.


I think X10 Archery can get any Gillo stuff too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

